# Need a gravy for Egg Foo Yung



## QSis (Jan 13, 2008)

The ones I've been making don't taste like Chinese restaurants' thick, delcious gravy that solidifies in the fridge.

It's probably REALLY simple, but I don't have it yet.

Anyone?

Lee


----------



## *amy* (Jan 13, 2008)

My Egg Foo Yung sauce is very simple.  In small saucepan, over medium-high heat, bring 2 tbls soy sauce, 1 tbl cornstarch and 1 cup water to a boil, stirring constantly. Cook 1 to 2 minutes or until thickened.  That's it.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 14, 2008)

My sauce for Egg Foo Yung is one my mom's been making since I was old enough to remember.  It's super easy, thick without being glommy, & VERY tasty.  The only problem you may run into is finding the "Golden Mushroom" soup.  I often have a devil of a time finding it, so when I do, I stock up.

One can of Campbell's regular "Golden Mushroom" condensed soup
1/4 soup can of water
One small can sliced mushrooms, or mushroom pieces, drained
1/4 soup can dry sherry, or to taste
soy sauce to taste

Combine all ingredients well & heat through.  Taste for seasoning (add more dry sherry or some soy sauce if necessary).  Serve directly over Egg Foo Yung or on the side as preferred.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 14, 2008)

I've got a GREAT recipe at home - I'll post it later today.  Sending myself an e-mail as a reminder now.


----------



## QSis (Jan 15, 2008)

amy, I was thinking along the lines of your gravy, so I'll try that.

Have also printed out yours to try, Breezy.  Sounds delicious for a variety of things!

Don't forget about me, kitchenelf!

Thanks, everybody!

Lee


----------



## *amy* (Jan 15, 2008)

QSis said:


> amy, I was thinking along the lines of your gravy, so I'll try that....Thanks, everybody!
> 
> Lee


 
Truth be told, I love my egg fu yung recipe so much I hardly get to the sauce. Made it once years ago... & it was good. It's a very old recipe, where I add shrimp, bean sprouts, etc. to the yung. Have seen some recipes using chicken broth and oyster sauce for the sauce, but have not tried that, as yet myself.

Wanna swap fu yungs?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 15, 2008)

FINALLY - lol.  I'm just going to post my whole recipe for Crabmeat Egg-Fu-Yung:

1 container crab (cleaned)
8 eggs
4 dried Chinese mushrooms
2 bamboo shoots
1 green onion
2 small onions
oil for frying
1/2 tsp. salt
2 tsp. sherry
1/2 tsp. minced ginger
1 TBS soy sauce
1 TBS ketchup
1/2 cup chicken broth
1 1/2 tsp. cornstarch
sesame oil

Soak mushrooms in water until soft and cut in strips.  Cut the green onions, bamboo shoots, and regular onions in thin strips.

Heat oil in a wok - add vegetables and salt.  Cook until soft and remove.

Lightly beat eggs, add salt, sherry, ginger, crabmeat and your sauteed veggies and mix.

Add a bit more oil to the work and add egg mixture.  Gently move edges to center to form a round shape then flip to other side.  Remove.

Stir in soy sauce, ketchup, broth and cornstarch.  Bring to a boil.  When sauce is thickened then add the sesame oil.  Poor over dish.


----------



## QSis (Jan 16, 2008)

Okay, great, thanks kitchenelf -looks wonderful and yet another one to try!  I DO love sesame oil!

Amy, I made kansasgirl's Egg Foo Yung.  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=83715&postcount=10

and I'm happy with it, except for the gravy. 

Would love to see your recipe, though!

Lee


----------



## *amy* (Jan 16, 2008)

I've made it for so many years, I almost know it by heart. Prepare a box of chinese rice a roni (w almonds - if they don't make the almond version, you can add your own slivered almonds - optional). Scramble 4-6 eggs, add soy sauce to taste. Add in chopped green scallions (green & white parts). Stir in a can of drained bean spouts. Add salt, pepper & ginger - to taste. (I lay off the salt.) I also add a can of drained cocktail shrimp. Mix it all together & fry 'em up like little pancakes. You can add in sliced mushrooms too, if you wish.


----------



## QSis (May 4, 2008)

*amy* said:


> My Egg Foo Yung sauce is very simple. In small saucepan, over medium-high heat, bring 2 tbls soy sauce, 1 tbl cornstarch and 1 cup water to a boil, stirring constantly. Cook 1 to 2 minutes or until thickened. That's it.


 
Amy, I went back to look at your sauce recipe for Egg Foo Yung, and realized that this one you posted was the one I made last time and it was exactly what I was looking for!

Thank you!

Lee


----------

